# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Stel gezocht voor televisieprogramma

## Maja1

Hoi!

Voor een nieuw televisieprogramma ben ik op zoek naar een stel onder de 35 jaar die veel minder seks heeft dan dat ze zou willen. In het programma kijken we, met professionele hulp, hoe dit komt en vooral hoe het seksleven beter kan worden. Wil je meer informatie over dit programma, mail dan naar [email protected] of bel 020-6936308

Groetjes, 
Maja

----------

